# Info on Ingersoll Rand T20580V1 compressor



## greenbaron76 (11 mo ago)

Hello, does ANYONE have any info or a parts list for this compressor? It's currently working but I wanted to try and get a few parts for it. I bought a manual on eBay but it only covered T10 models.

Called Ingersoll Rand and they basically told me it's not supported anymore, and to buy another compressor.....very helpful.

Anyways, any help would be greatly appreciated, there is hardly any info about this compressor online.

Thanks.


----------



## green_baron76 (11 mo ago)

Also, if anyone has a T10 compressor, I will be happy to supply you with a parts manual


----------

